
Show HN: AI curation of top HN stories - jzumbrum
http://slackernews.io/
======
jzumbrum
Uses IBM Waton™ to sort stories by title.

Completely open-source: available on GitHub:
[https://github.com/TheRealJZ/slackernews](https://github.com/TheRealJZ/slackernews)

You can read a little bit more about it here:
[http://slackernews.io/about](http://slackernews.io/about)

I'm happy to answer any questions about how it works!

